# Edinburgh - Scotland's Capitol



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

so almost two weeks ago, I went to Edinburgh for most of the weekend and hung out with an ex-girlfriend's friend who's an expatriot there. I had fun, but didn't like Edinburgh as much as Glasgow.


inside Waverly Train station...one sinister-looking dude caught on film. and I thought I can be scary looking...



















out to the hood of Gorgy to drop off my stuff



















back to downtown to take a bus tour 









































































this shot's for DallasTexan...



























































































around the construction site of the over-budget Scottish Parliament



















Parliament on the right










GRIT!!! vacant school from mid-1800s.








































































































































"skyline" looking away from city center...










then it was a bus ride down to the waterfront, in search of grit (I was told there was some in that area)













































































































next day I went on a tour of the castle

more shots from the Royal Mile area; here's where the city's "at two-levels"










current Scotish parliament building on the right...










at the castle










Scotish War Memorial






















































































































back by Waverly Station to leave and take some parting shots





































from the train, some suburbs










-


----------



## qwerty1324 (Jun 6, 2003)

I just posted a comment that I wanted to see more citiesfrom the UK and I then come across this. I really like pictures 3,4, and 5 and many others. Again, great job and Edinburgh, you are looking good as just about all UK cities do.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice pics..


----------



## resistme (Jun 11, 2004)

Edinburgh's a great city, but being Glasweigan, i'm glad you liked Glasgow better ... Ever since the 80's Glasgow Smile's Better regeneration capaign, Glasgow has done a massive improvements on the old 'Second City of the Empire' to remove the old industrial past


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

really nice... some of these pics reminds me of Quebec City


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I was told once that this city is one of the most beautiful ones all over Europe.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks y'all.

the city reminded me of a cross between Charleston, South Carolina (old and preserved and on the water,) Asheville, North Carolina (hills, well preserved and bohemian population) and Washington D.C. (capitol, monuments.)

-


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

great history and architecture!


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah Edinburgh is definately up there as being the nicest city in the world - nicer than London to some extents in my own opinion


----------



## dcb11 (May 25, 2003)

I wouldn't call this "grit":










Grit to me are the really rough, dirty areas of cities, such as Watts in LA or parts of the Bronx. In fact, the building above is really quite nice, and the soot on the building gives it a charming industrial aura.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

dcb11 said:


> I wouldn't call this "grit":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"charming," "industrial aura..." hell, that's my favorite kind of grit.

nonetheless, it's a gorgeous building that's been empty for years, even in a prime spot...that's grit dude. not the same kind as the really rough, dirty areas of cities, but 'grit' nonetheless.

-


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

wow....Looks so..."Haunted".....


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

I like the old architecture of the city. Very nice looking city to me.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

This city is so wonderful!!!
It's architecture is very rich and beautiful.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

bump, to go along with the Glasgow thread.

-


----------



## Never (Jan 9, 2004)

LSyd said:


> I had fun, but didn't like Edinburgh as much as Glasgow.


LOL Not enough urban decay graffiti and glue sniffers in Edinburgh for you LSyd.

Nice photos, even the weather is better than the Glasgow thread and Edinburgh looks it's usual stunning self.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

wow..beautiful, awesome... i'm in love with Edinburgh


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

it is a strange city, I like it.

Excellent photos


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Great!! I like the style of it!!!!!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

This pic is cool!! So many diferent styles!!


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

glad y'all enjoyed. i can't wait to get back there...1 1/2 months.

-


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

edinburg seems cool but maan does it looks dirty sooty and brown, it prolly is clean but the houses are so... well brown, i'd like to visit it some day


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Very nice!! I´ve been there in 1997 and I was really impressed.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

wolkenkrabber said:


> edinburg seems cool but maan does it looks dirty sooty and brown, it prolly is clean but the houses are so... well brown, i'd like to visit it some day


that's sandstone for you. you think that's dirty sooty and brown, you should see glasgow (my pics) 
(which, IMO, is the cooler, better city; far less touristy and more laid back and friendly.)

thanks you two. 

i can't wait to go back. a little under a month.

-


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

I really have to visit this city before I die.....I want to experience how it feels to walk amongst such historic works of architectural art.....I am haunted by the imagery of this place!  wayy too cool.


----------



## ferge (Aug 1, 2003)

Edinburgh, never been... but after seeing these pics, I certainly wouldn't refuse an offer.. lol..

To me, it looks like the biggest village in the World (probably sounds bad but I don't mean it to) in that its so peaceful, calm and tranquil but yet dense and has that city look too.. It certainly shows its historic importance and pride.. Yeh, not a bad place at all and it goes to show that the UK isn't ugly!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Love it.Great city.Thanks :cheers:


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

I studied in London in the early '80s and thought London seemed old until I visited Edinburgh. I was amazed at how old some of their buildings are (circa 1400-1500s??) along the Royal Mile. I also walked down Leith Street to the riverfront--it was even grittier back then!

Did you make it to Arthur's Seat? That was one of the most incredible places I've ever been--look one way you see nothing but lush green grass and rocky hills, look the other way and you overlook the entire city of Edinburgh!


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

MplsTodd said:


> I studied in London in the early '80s and thought London seemed old until I visited Edinburgh. I was amazed at how old some of their buildings are (circa 1400-1500s??) along the Royal Mile. I also walked down Leith Street to the riverfront--it was even grittier back then!
> 
> Did you make it to Arthur's Seat? That was one of the most incredible places I've ever been--look one way you see nothing but lush green grass and rocky hills, look the other way and you overlook the entire city of Edinburgh!


no; the July 07 bombings kept me an extra night in London, making me knackered and missing my bus to Edinburgh, so i cancelled my trip. then i was too hungover or busy with other matters later on to go up Arthur's Seat.

next trip, when i hopefully have a better camera with more zoom...

-


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Great architecture, but there is something that makes the city look a bit empty and boring in some of those pics, but overall great!


----------



## timo (Oct 6, 2004)

i enjoyed these

cheers


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Edinburgh is beautiful! The architecture is great and there are some imposing buildings there. 

The city has been very dynamic in the last decade from what I've heard.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks y'all.

mods, could you please move to Urban Showcase? thanks.

-


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Edinburgh city  really amazing


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

It is just such a splendid place!!!!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One photo from flickr about Edinburgh:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/o_photos/3907605823/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Great shot there! :cheers2:


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

It remainds me Paris, cloudy, gray and sad 
I personnaly can't support living there. 
Thnx for the pix, i always were curious about the north of UK.


----------

